# 2021 YAMAHA VF115LA MOTOR NEW



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*I JUST GOT SEVERAL VF115LA YAMAHA MOTORS IN THEY WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA ARANSAS PASS AT 361-758-2140
$10,629.00 PLUS TTL JUST FOR MOTOR






*


----------

